# BATMAN vs ALIEN vs PREDATOR (seriously)



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

It could happen!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha! thats pretty cool!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow ... I though it was going to be a cheap home video flick, but that was good. Very well done, although Batman could've done some martial arts moves. But awesome, I hunger for more.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya the batman fights like a drunken fatso... very lame... cool predator and stuff though I thought you guys would like it lol


----------

